

Comparing the Regin module 50251 and the “Qwerty” keylogger - aestetix
https://securelist.com/blog/research/68525/comparing-the-regin-module-50251-and-the-qwerty-keylogger/

======
abluecloud
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8952684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8952684)

